# 84 Main, Kennebunk Maine 7/22-7/29 2BR



## tschwa2 (Jul 16, 2018)

Beautiful town base for exploring Coastal Maine.

*84 Main* in downtown Kennebunk, Maine $400 for 4 nights or $700 total for 7 nights
Last Call - Sunday-Thursday 7/22/2018-7/26/2018 2 BR sleeps 6
or 7/22/2018-7/29/2018  2 BR sleeps 6

2 BR/2 BA which sleeps 4 privately and 6 persons total including a king bed and a queen sleep sofa. The 2 BR unit has a full kitchen and washer/dryer. Although there is no pool and no onsite activities, there are many off site activities to enjoy in the area during this time of year.

Small boutique hotel apartment in the heart of a traditional New England town. Located in Kennebunk, close to all that Coastal Maine has to offer. Walking distance to shopping, pubs, restaurants, and a bakery. Upscale and intimate. Modern kitchen and washer / dryer in unit. Free parking available. Beach parking pass included.


----------



## Panina (Jul 16, 2018)

I wish I could go, other plans.  This is my favorite resort in the area, beautiful units, centrally located and the price is great.  I hope some tugger grabs this and has a great time.  I am already booked next year through interval for two weeks.


----------



## silentg (Jul 16, 2018)

This looks beautiful maybe in 2020 if you rent it?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 16, 2018)

silentg said:


> This looks beautiful maybe in 2020 if you rent it?


This is offered through one of my points ownerships.  The only time I can offer a summer 2BR for less than $100 night is within 14 days of check in which is spotty at best.  I do have this reserved but I will need to let it go within 24 hrs if not rented.  I can get Sunday-Thursday in a 1 BR at this resort at the $100 per night but I have to reserve 9-12 months in advance to assure availability.


----------



## silentg (Jul 16, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> This is offered through one of my points ownerships.  The only time I can offer a summer 2BR for less than $100 night is within 14 days of check in which is spotty at best.  I do have this reserved but I will need to let it go within 24 hrs if not rented.  I can get Sunday-Thursday in a 1 BR at this resort at the $100 per night but I have to reserve 9-12 months in advance to assure availability.


That’s ok I just meant it looks nice. All my vacations are booked for this year and next. I’m sure someone will want this.
Silentg


----------



## Theiggy (Jul 16, 2018)

silentg said:


> That’s ok I just meant it looks nice. All my vacations are booked for this year and next. I’m sure someone will want this.
> Silentg



It looks very nice. I wonder what it’s like there in winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Jul 17, 2018)

I just returned home from a short stay in a 2BR at 84 Main, which I also rented from the OP.  The unit was super clean, spacious, and comfortable with plenty of room to spread out.  All new appliances and furniture with lots of extras supplied in the kitchen and bathrooms.  Also, I had a smooth check in and fantastic experience working with the OP.   There is a shuttle bus across the street that takes you to the cute touristy downtown section of Kennebunk and beach parking passes are provided by the resort.


----------



## Pardytime (Jul 17, 2018)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 18, 2018)

No longer available.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 18, 2018)

If you are able to reserve another full week at 84 Main, would you be able to message me?  We are pretty flexible with our schedule and it's too far to drive for just 3 or 4 days.  Thanks!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricci said:


> If you are able to reserve another full week at 84 Main, would you be able to message me?  We are pretty flexible with our schedule and it's too far to drive for just 3 or 4 days.  Thanks!!


Can do.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Can do.


Thank you!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Can do.


I forgot to mention.....we would be interested in a 2 bdrm.  Thks.


----------

